# Striper Fishing



## bluedot (Jul 1, 2016)

we caught a good one this morning! It was 38 inches long and 20 lbs.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

Dern nice fish. What tackle & lb est did you haul it in with? Looks bigger than 20 pounds.


----------



## bluedot (Jul 1, 2016)

17 lb Berkeley mono with med heavy flipping stick and Garcia 6500 reel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

